# Finally-A 2 Liter Mr Pibb in my collection



## digdug (Sep 28, 2007)

I was FINALLY able to get a 2 Liter Mr Pibb for my collection.  I have been trying on ebay for a year or so.  Always outbid by the same person![]   He buys a lot of Mr Pibb stuff, and he has a bottomless wallet!  He has ran the prices up for the 2 Liter well over $200!   And-he also sends taunting emails to the losers. I've gotten a few from him about how he won. JERK!   I found this one on a Buy it Now auction for $20 plus shipping!   Not bad.
I'll get a better photo this weekend.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 28, 2007)

here's another one to look out for. 






 I ran across this 33.8 oz Mr. Pibb at a local flea market.


----------



## Jim (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go, Doug. I'm glad you found one and got a good deal on it. As for Mr. Smarta$$, I hope he has to pay $300 for his next one. His immaturity will come back to bite him. ~Jim

 PS- I love Mr. Pibb, but it can be hard to find around here. I haven't had one in years. They still make it, don't they?


----------



## digdug (Sep 28, 2007)

It is still made.  I find it all the time, but I live in Coke's hometown area.    I am surprised how hard it is to find outside the Southeast.    They even still make TAB around here!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 28, 2007)

MR. Pib is DR peppers brother he  just didn't do as well as the Doc. lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 28, 2007)

Whats the guys ebay id I will see what he has for sale[8D] he sounds like  a Ahole.Rick


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 28, 2007)

> He buys a lot of Mr Pibb stuff, and he has a bottomless wallet! He has ran the prices up for the 2 Liter well over $200! And-he also sends taunting emails to the losers.


 
 For some reason that strikes me as very bizzare and creepy...dont know why...it just does.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 28, 2007)

You're not kidding. Who pays for $200 for a Mr. Pibb bottle then acts like a complete jackball? There are some strange people out there. 

 Did they ever make a two liter mello yello like that one? I have one of the Cokes.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 28, 2007)

This is to easy.A lot of people around here sound like ass'es,thats why they call em dicks.[][][][][][].Let me give it a try. Doug,how dare you defile these pages w/ a lowly painted screw top,never mind the fact they where only made in S.C. in or around 1973 and damn hard as hell to find.Why I bet that you have you have wasted valuable time,money and space on these highly collectable bottles of the 20th century. Don't you know if you don't dig it out of a crapper or a dump it's not worth having. It's a shame us men of the South do not know what we like or are supposed to like. So unite and we can all be the SSame. Dump the sodas Doug. Hey Morb these were made pre Mellow Yellow days. I should punish myself for knowing this. And Doug killer bottle I know how hard to find.


----------



## acls (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go Doug.  There is no better feeling than adding a bottle to your collection that you have been wanting for a really long time.


----------



## wonkapete (Sep 29, 2007)

Yea Doug, nice find!  Pibb has always been a favorite of mine too.  I have a lot of different Pibb bottles, some rare ones, but now I'm really questioning myself over this one!  I might not have it!  I was just digging through pics of some of my 2 liters.  Still looking for a Pibb.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wonkapete (Sep 29, 2007)

Here's some of my Pibb pics I've gone through so far.  I'm sure nothing you haven't seen before.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 29, 2007)

Must.....have....2 liter...mountain dew. Wonkapete you are killin' me. LOL! I have lost two auctions trying to get that 2 liter mountain dew. Someday Lord...Someday. LOL! So they made a sugar free bottle like mine? That's neat.  What is it with those big glass bottles that attract me so?


----------



## wonkapete (Oct 2, 2007)

oh yea, can't forget my favorite Tab!


----------



## digdug (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that is one of the bottles I am looking for too!  I can never seem to find one.   One day I will have a 2 Liter TAB!!


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 2, 2007)

Sometimes Wonkapete I wonder if there is a bottle that you don't own. Your posts never stop amazing me.[]


----------



## madman (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW great bottles guys super nice!!! mike


----------

